

Bastet - Bastard Tetris will always give you the worst tile possible - bigfoot
http://fph.altervista.org/prog/bastet.html

======
ZeroGravitas
I found the underhand trick of displaying a "next block" different from the
one you're actually going to get totally threw me. It's weird when a
subconscious response gets subverted, it's really difficult to take concious
control back.

------
zck
Always the s-shaped one? (Or the z-shaped) It guarantees you'll eventually
lose.

------
stratomorph
Is there a Tetris AI that can play against this bastard? Has that been done
already? Might as well let the computer try to outsmart itself.

